# Any of you guys Cisco gurus?



## fringe_dweller (Nov 28, 2002)

Just trying to gather resources in the event of the many questions I will have as I embark on the Cisco path.

Respectfully


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2002)

When I worked in Silicon Valley people told me that this was a great certification to have. They were running training programs in the high schools! They were that desperate for people with these skills.


----------



## Samurai (Jan 22, 2003)

I took a few CISCO classes but not the tests.  I really have no need for router training.

Jeremy Bays


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Feb 1, 2003)

What exactly is Cisco?

I have a clue  but I want to know what it really is. I have the choice to take the clasess for FREE!!! But I want to know what I'm getting myself into befor I register, I dont want to waste my time


----------

